# Attention all Cockatiels!



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I have hit the mother load!
-Hank*


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oooo, treasure! :excited:
This reminds of my childhood. My mother always kept chocolate for cooking in a little storage room by the kitchen. I recall sneaking in many times to nibble on the chocolate, LOL.
Hank is pretty as usual


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Tequila says she'll be right there!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Attention*

Is Hank a pearl pied? He looks a lot like my Bennie, except Bennie's head looks a lttle different and his cheeks aren't so bright. But then, I am wondering if my Bennie might be a female.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Janalee said:


> Is Hank a pearl pied? He looks a lot like my Bennie, except Bennie's head looks a lttle different and his cheeks aren't so bright. But then, I am wondering if my Bennie might be a female.


Honestly I don't know a thing about mutations other then Hank is a pearl(unless someone can tell me otherwise)
If they have that pearl pattern after the first molt it means its a girl
Boys lose that and turn into a normal grey color

Hank is also a female just has the unfortunate luck of getting a boys name because I thought she was a boy when she was younger and the name stuck


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hank is just a pearl...i dont see any clear tail feathers or flight feathers to indicate otherwise. She looks so proud of herself!!! Mine found the seed once and Hershey stood lookout while the boys gorged themselves.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Hank is adorable
Hank still suits her


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Hank, you're so pretty you're going to get away with murder :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Paleghost13 (Sep 14, 2012)

Maya wants to know if budgies can join the tiel seed party? She wants some too! I keep her seed in a sealed poptop container for this very reason. Sneaky Hank!

Gorgeous bird and very funny pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Hank is just a pearl...i dont see any clear tail feathers or flight feathers to indicate otherwise. She looks so proud of herself!!! Mine found the seed once and Hershey stood lookout while the boys gorged themselves.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She looked like she won the lottery
Already unshelled sunflower seeds how unheard of :lol:


bobobubu said:


> Hank, you're so pretty you're going to get away with murder :lol::lol::lol:


Believe me she already does 




Paleghost13 said:


> Maya wants to know if budgies can join the tiel seed party? She wants some too! I keep her seed in a sealed poptop container for this very reason. Sneaky Hank!
> 
> Gorgeous bird and very funny pictures. Thanks for sharing.


Of course budgies are welcome!
Just as long as they behave themselves
:cobalt::yellow face 2::yellow face::sky blue:ied::wf pied::wf cinnamon::cinnamon pearl::wf grey:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hahaha, so cute! That tongue


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Tequilagirl said:


> Tequila says she'll be right there!


Skiddle Bum is on her way too. LOL!
Hank...you're so cheeky but gorgeous at the same time.


----------



## Paleghost13 (Sep 14, 2012)

urbandecayno5 said:


> Of course budgies are welcome!
> Just as long as they behave themselves
> :cobalt::yellow face 2::yellow face::sky blue:ied::wf pied::wf cinnamon::cinnamon pearl::wf grey:


Maya _never_ behaves herself. Lol. She is a diva and lets the world know it. Currently the diva is trying to either eat the lampshade or jump in my water glass for a bath.

Perhaps your sweet Hank could teach her how to be a lady.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hank doesn't know how to act like one herself so she wouldn't be much help


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Hank*

That's okay about the name, and obviously I don't know much about mutations either! I named my first 2 cockatiels Shadrach and Meshach (both names of men in the Bible) and they both turned out to be females! Shadrach was a normal grey and Meshach a lutino.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

my 2 will be right there


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Shhhh don't tell anyone.....or there will be a stampede!


----------

